# We're back. What happened?



## thalmin (Jun 7, 2007)

What happened. The site was down for quite a while.


----------



## Psion (Jun 7, 2007)

Over on RPGnet, Pkitty said there were forum software problems.

Course he said that it would be down for days potentially, so I guess we're ahead of the curve there.


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2007)

Odd, it took down CM too.  I would think it was something else.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jun 7, 2007)

Was starting to get scared we'd had another post fire.  Old One just restarted his PbP on CM after a long hiatus due to the last crash wiping it out   

Either that, or maxfieldjadenfox was trying to erase someone Ceramic DM victory again.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jun 7, 2007)

That answers my question as to whether EN World was down or it was just me that couldn't get to the site.  I hope everything survived intact.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah, I really freaked out when it wouldn't load at all today.  Finally was able to load the page now, yay.


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm just glad the site is back. I get squirrelly without my EN World fix!


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 7, 2007)

If there's ever an extended outage, I'll post an update on rpg.net!

Michael Morris did a great job straightening things out. We had a confusion with our vBulletin license renewal -- and luckily, confusion is a lot easier to fix than tech failure. We're all set now.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Jun 7, 2007)

Ahhh, I can get my fix now.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 7, 2007)

I was worried that Morrus decided to by a villa in Italy rather than pay the server bill (It would be a really small villa).


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jun 7, 2007)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> I was worried that Morrus decided to by a villa in Italy rather than pay the server bill (It would be a really small villa).




Man, if Morrus ever _does_ have that option, he should pick the villa.


----------



## Ry (Jun 7, 2007)

And consign us to EZBoards?  He might pick the villa, but I hope he loses his paladin abilities.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jun 7, 2007)

Yay, we're back again.  Thanks to PKitty/Michael Morris for fixing things up for us.      

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 8, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> If there's ever an extended outage, I'll post an update on rpg.net!
> 
> Michael Morris did a great job straightening things out. We had a confusion with our vBulletin license renewal -- and luckily, confusion is a lot easier to fix than tech failure. We're all set now.




Whew!

Da fungus was worried for a sec there!


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2007)

Mike/Spoony deserves some special thanks here.  I won't go into detail, but he did some great work to get this back up and running.


----------



## hong (Jun 8, 2007)

Hilariously, the RPGnet forums are now down!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jun 8, 2007)

rycanada said:
			
		

> And consign us to EZBoards?  He might pick the villa, but I hope he loses his paladin abilities.




But then he'll have a Morrus's Magnificent Mansion...


----------



## Darkness (Jun 8, 2007)

hong said:
			
		

> Hilariously, the RPGnet forums are now down!



 They're back now.


----------



## hong (Jun 8, 2007)

Darkness said:
			
		

> They're back now.



 Down again. Teases.


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 9, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Mike/Spoony deserves some special thanks here.  I won't go into detail, but he did some great work to get this back up and running.




A hoard of myconid thunder forth applause with their fungal hands like 20,000 golf clappers at once!

HUZZAH! [Waves fist in the air!]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 9, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A hoard of myconid thunder forth applause with their fungal hands like 20,000 golf clappers at once!



Wouldn't that be pretty freakin' loud?


----------

